# Win 8.1 und Linux



## Sportsfreund03 (23. November 2013)

Ich möchte mir nach Jahren wieder ein Linux  auf den Rechner schmeissen. Aktuell nutze ich Windows 8.1 Pro, aber irgendwie geht mir die konsequente Verknüpfung mit meine Hotmail-Acc auf den Keks... wer weiss welche Daten die alles speichern. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... welches Linux für Multimedia und Inet und wie bekomme ich am leichtesten Win 8 und Linux  auf einem Rechner zum Laufen?


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Am einfachsten? Ubuntu.
Ob ich das empfehle? Nein.


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (23. November 2013)

Welches würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich möchte halt nicht stundenlang daran rumwerkeln bis es läuft.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Leider ist Ubuntu da so ziemlich das beste, wenn du rein gar nichts machen möchtest.
Ich mag Ubuntu allerdings überhaupt nicht. Eventuell könntest du dir mal Linux Mint anschauen, oder ein anderes Ubuntu Derivat. 

Bei Linux Mint würde ich dir unbedingt die Cinnamon Variante ans Herz legen, der WM ist ziemlich geil.


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (24. November 2013)

Ich hatte mal längere Zeit Suse bei	mir auf dem Rechner laufen, wie steht es damit? Allerdings schon ewig her und ich fand es damals schon komplex. Hab mich halt lange nicht mehr mit dem Thema Linux beschäftigt. 

Mint kenn ich z.B. gar nicht, kann ich es einfach installieren und dann beim hochfahren zwischen beiden Betriebssystemen wählen oder ist viel umständlicher?


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. November 2013)

Wenn es so einfach wie möglich sein soll musst du wohl Ubuntu nehmen und den meisten Leuten gefällts auch ganz gut.. Einfach in ner VM mal testen und wenns gefällt nen Dualboot einrichten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. November 2013)

Sportsfreund03 schrieb:


> Aktuell nutze ich Windows 8.1 Pro, aber irgendwie geht mir die konsequente Verknüpfung mit meine Hotmail-Acc auf den Keks... wer weiss welche Daten die alles speichern.


Du weißt aber schon, das e auch ohne dieser Verknüpfung geht?


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. November 2013)

Am einfachsten ist ein Ubuntu Derivat. Den meisten gefällt das auch ganz gut (mich eingeschlossen).

Allen nörglern zum Trotz finde ich die Unity Overfläche von Ubuntu übrigens super. Zumindest am Laptop. Aber wenn du damit nicht klar kommen solltest, (gucks dir mal in ner VM an) gibts ja noch Mint, was ebenfalls auf Ubuntu aufbaut. Und natürlich noch die anderen Ubuntu Versionen mit klassischerem Desktop.


Ein Dualboot kannst du während der Installation einrichten. Du musst praktisch nichts tun ausser auf: "Ubuntu neben Windows installieren" zu klicken.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2013)

Mint basiert auf Ubuntu, allerdings ohne das gräßliche Unity. Bei der Installation kannst du ganz simpel auswählen, das du es neben Windows installieren möchtest.

@john: Wie kann man nur Unity mögen, eine Oberfläche in der Werbung angezeigt wird und die langsamer als Windows ist (das heißt was).


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Mint ist mittlerweile viel beliebter als Ubuntu.
Mit Unity haben die sich keinen Gefallen getan.

DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## blackout24 (24. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mint basiert auf Ubuntu, allerdings ohne das gräßliche Unity. Bei der Installation kannst du ganz simpel auswählen, das du es neben Windows installieren möchtest.
> 
> @john: Wie kann man nur Unity mögen, eine Oberfläche in der Werbung angezeigt wird und die langsamer als Windows ist (das heißt was).


 
Unity hat mich mit 11.04 auch in die Flucht getrieben. Der einzige Grund warum sie ihren Werbkram und Smartscops Quatsch nicht als Opt-in gestallten ist, weil es sonst keiner anschalten würde und die halt Referal Kohle kriegen.

Das kommt z.B. heraus, wenn man nach dem Brennprogram im Launcher sucht. 
imgur: the simple image sharer 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, es scheint auch Leute zu geben die Unity irgendwie gut finden.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Das Klasse ist an dieser Werbung das man sie mit normalen Mitteln gar nicht ausschalten kann.
Man kann zwar den Suchfilter von Internet auf Local umschalten, nach einem Neustart ist das aber wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> [...] @john: Wie kann man nur Unity mögen, eine Oberfläche in der Werbung angezeigt wird und die langsamer als Windows ist (das heißt was).


 Ich weiß auch nicht wieso, aber ich mags halt irgendwie.
Am Laptop benutze ich 90% der Zeit sowieso die gleichen 5 Programme und die hab ich dann in der Leiste. (Ich weiß so ne Leiste kann man sich überall machen)
Und den Rest such ich einfach mit dem Suchdingens. Das ist auch schön groß und ich bekomm viele Ergebnisse übersichtlich angezeigt.
Dann find ichs vom Design auch recht harmonisch und ineinandergreifend. 
Die Werbung hab ich natürlich deaktiviert. Dass das noch mehr Ressourchen verschwendet als Windows wusst ich allerdings nicht.  Vllt. sollte ich doch mal wechseln.

Wenn man dauernd andere Programme nutzt ist es natürlich doof ohne richtiges "Baummenü".
Wenn jemandem Unity nicht gefällt kann ich das auch gut verstehen.
Das man durch den Zwang viele Leute vergrault hätte man echt wissen können, da sind sie selbst schuld. Genau so wie MS mit dem Metro zwang.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mint ist mittlerweile viel beliebter als Ubuntu.
> Mit Unity haben die sich keinen Gefallen getan.
> 
> DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


 
DistroWatch sagt leider nichts über die Beliebtheit bzw Verbreitung von den Distros aus. Es sagt nur aus, wie oft die Page der einzelnen Distros auf DistroWatch aufgerufen wurde. 
Nach Mint wird scheinbar definitiv mehr gegoogled.

Ob es nun bedeutet das es auch mehr benutzt wird, kann man nur schätzen.


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (25. November 2013)

Werde mir Mint wohl downloaden und einfach mal austesten


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2013)

Ich würde Dir auch Linux Mint empfehlen, habe ich selber und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Von dieser neuen Ubuntu-Politik halte ich gar nichts.

Ich habe Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon, zumal Cinnamon klasse aussieht und die 13er Version eine LTS-Version ist - heißt, dass sie sehr lange supported wird und dementsprechend stabil läuft.

Debian GNU/Linux sollte aber auch ziemlich reinhauen, muss ich aber noch alles testen. Mit Linux Mint machst du aber sicher nichts falsch, musst halt die für dich richtige Version finden.


----------

